
Out of the deep: why lost civilizations under the waves fascinate - skmurphy
https://aeon.co/essays/why-lost-civilisations-under-the-waves-still-fascinate-us
======
skmurphy
Most interesting aspect was the details of Doggerland, a large area inhabited
in the Mesolithic buried by a rising North Sea. More on that in Europe's Lost
World: The Rediscovery of Doggerland [https://www.amazon.com/Europes-Lost-
World-Rediscovery-Dogger...](https://www.amazon.com/Europes-Lost-World-
Rediscovery-Doggerland/dp/190277177X)

